# 14ft V-hull mods



## idahoguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, well I picked myself up this little 14ft V-hull boat. I am wanting to give it a fresh coat of paint, put a floor in, and maybe do some storage areas. This is my first build and first boat ever, so bare with me. 

First question is what is the best way to strip the paint off of the areas that need it? Second what is the best way to support the floor? With the bottom being round, how do I support the floor with out doing damage?












I want to close this up and put in an access covered in carpet...





I was thinking about taking out this bench...What do you all think?? would it hurt the structure of the boat?





Also thinking of covering this bow section and put in access for battery and maybe tackle.





I am looking for any suggestions on all things.

Thanks again 

Seth-


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice clean looking boat.
The link to mods is a good place to start...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks that is an awesome link!

So I started striping the flaking paint on the bottom of the boat floor. The guy who had this before me did a pretty good job painting it, he had also thrown silicon sand into the paint to add traction to the floor. There has got to be 3/16 of paint in some spots. I plan on putting floors in so I am getting all the loose paint off and then going to repaint it before the floor goes in.





I also started doing templates for my storage areas. This is the back, I plan on having two storage areas one for the gas and the other for my tackle. I will be carpeting this area, and am unsure of how much of a gap I need for the access doors. 










Seth-


----------



## MassFisherman (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking good..


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks! I am getting real excited about this bad boy!

So I framed in the bow storage area..





I can't decide to if I should leave the bow like this:





Or like this...





I would put in a access in the front for the battery in this raised up section






Seth-


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 7, 2010)

you have a really nice looking boat there. i have a 14ft Alumicraft that looks just like it. even has that small seat at the bow too. i was thinking about doing one of the two options your talking about up front as well. im thinking about having the two levels and have a hatch installed in the top one to store the battery for the trolling motor that will be attached up front as well. maybe thats an idea for you. did you plan on mounting a seat on a pedastal to the second bench seat? ill post some pics of mine so maybe we can bounce ideas off of each other. this is my first boat too.


----------



## Rat (Mar 7, 2010)

I would go with option two on the bow layout. If you are going with a bow mounted trolling motor you will need an area like that to mount the base, and you can also use it as an anchor locker; this will keep the wet rode out of the lower locker.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2010)

Rat said:


> I would go with option two on the bow layout. If you are going with a bow mounted trolling motor you will need an area like that to mount the base, and you can also use it as an anchor locker; this will keep the wet rode out of the lower locker.



I was thinking the same thing!

Nice job and planning so far.


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 7, 2010)

On option two I would use it for the battery. I am going to get a transom mounted trolling motor eventually, and run the electrical up front. On option one I would still have the battery up front, but in a battery case mounted to the deck area.



phxbuckeye said:


> you have a really nice looking boat there. i have a 14ft Alumicraft that looks just like it. even has that small seat at the bow too. i was thinking about doing one of the two options your talking about up front as well. im thinking about having the two levels and have a hatch installed in the top one to store the battery for the trolling motor that will be attached up front as well. maybe thats an idea for you. did you plan on mounting a seat on a pedastal to the second bench seat? ill post some pics of mine so maybe we can bounce ideas off of each other. this is my first boat too.



Thanks, I am going to mount a seat up front on, basically facing toward the transom, but able to swivel around if need be. It is going to be on the second seat back from the front.

Seth-


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 7, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 7, 2010)

i think you made a good choice with the front seat location. it will definately be nice and sturdy. how do you plan on storing the battery? will the door be on top of the deck or on the drop wall leading to the second deck? just curious cause im in the "same boat" (haha) as you with this idea.


----------



## sturdi87 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you should go with option 2 also; your not going to be standing on that part of the deck most likely, it would probably be a little unstable up there, so with option 1 your really just wasting some space, no matter what you decide to use the compartment for, battery, anchor, or to store your lucky charms, it doesn't matter, your gaining that much more storage area is the bottom line, otherwise your really just kinda wasting space and we all know in a 14' space is valuable. I plan on doing something similar in mine.

Something else to consider, I have read that batteries don't necessarily like riding in the front of the boat because there is more movement, vibration, getting knocked around basically up there than in the rear. Nonetheless I am highly considering mounting my battery in that same location basically, because I just don't think I will ever notice whatever damage is done to the battery, as I plan to mount it pretty securely. I could be wrong about this, anyone know if this is a wives tale or if some real damage could be done to your battery? It would sure be nice to get that weight up there too.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 8, 2010)

if you have a motor on the back, and it's not strapped securely, you could have problems. There is still going to be some vibration, not much you can do about that.

The main thing with putting a battery that far up front is weight. You'd be surprised what only 40-70lbs can do to a V when there is not as much water displacement as in the rear or middle of the boat.


----------



## Mudduck (Mar 8, 2010)

I placed my battery in the front of my 14 ft Deep V hull Lund by cutting the seat and designing a compartment for it. I will be moving it back to the rear very soon. On choppy days you would much rather be "Bow High" slamming through the waves than plowing nose first through them. It can really send your boat lunging wildly in any direction. I have found my boat does not handle well when running wide open across the lake. It's a bit dangerous with the 65LBS of battery and 180LBS of person up front plus the weight of plywood, seat, life jackets, anchor and whatever else I put in the front compartment (built similar to yours.) Take what russ said into consideration, I sure wish i had before spending $50.00 on battery cables to run the electric start on my outboard!


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, I started on cutting out the ply today and it went pretty good. I started at the back and traced it out and cut it. 






Then decided the best way to get my jigsaw into the ply would be to drill a 3/8 hole into each corner.





Once I got the doors cut out, I then flipped over the deck and attached some 1x2 to support the doors when closed. 





I have the bow section completed as well as the floors....kinda. I plan on notching the floors to fit around the ribs of the floor. I still haven't figured out how I am going to provide support for the floors. The "deck" areas are 1/2 ply and the the floors are 3/4 ply. I got the 3/4 for a steal at HD for $2.00 in the cull bin.





Fishing partner.....





Seth-


----------



## Mojo (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm kinda in the same situation as you. I've got that V-Hull and i'm not exactly sure how i'm going to brace it up inside with all the curves. I'm kinda envious of the flat bottom John boat guys.. that's pretty strait forward. 

Oh well.. I've still got lots of work to do on the exterior of mine before i start to tackle the inside mess. I'll figure something out, maybe whatever you do will give me some insight. I'll be keeping my eye on your work.


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2010)

You can put legs cut at different lenghts to support the floor, or make a template and cut a curved support. I've seen both options in the mods sections.


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, I now have the bow section of the boat carpeted. It is a simple process, but I still made a few mistakes here and there.

I traced out the deck portion:





This is the glue I used:





I didn't get any pictures of the underside of the deck due to my hands being covered in the glue. It was a freaking mess. 
But here it is all carpeted:









I am going to need to cut down the door for my storage hatch. I have already trimmed it but , dry fitting it now with out it being covered it doesn't fit at all, so I will need to take off a bit more. Hopefully I don't take off too much.

Seth-


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Finished the hatch up in the bow section today. I am pretty pleased with how it came out.





I attached the hinges with small nuts and bolts with washers.





Started on the floors. 
Before:





After:





Seth-


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking very good! I like the mini nuts and bolts for the hinges... great idea


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 12, 2010)

the deck you put in up front looks great! so does the hatch. do you plan on installing a latch for it? i did with mine because it gives it a little handle to grab onto as well. just an idea for ya. as far as the flooring goes, that looks good to, i plan on doing the same for mine. do you plan on attaching the plywood to the ribs on the floor or just having it sit there? if so, how do you plan on attaching it. im curious because i need some ideas. haha. thx. keep up the good work. =D>


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 12, 2010)

phxbuckeye said:


> the deck you put in up front looks great! so does the hatch. do you plan on installing a latch for it? i did with mine because it gives it a little handle to grab onto as well. just an idea for ya. as far as the flooring goes, that looks good to, i plan on doing the same for mine. do you plan on attaching the plywood to the ribs on the floor or just having it sit there? if so, how do you plan on attaching it. im curious because i need some ideas. haha. thx. keep up the good work. =D>



I am going to get a strip of webbing and fold it over it's self to create a small tab to stick out of the top of the deck to pull on to open the hatch. I am going to leave the floor loose, able to be pulled out so I can clean under them if need be. 

Seth-


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 13, 2010)

Got all the pieces of the floor and decks carpeted today. Had a few buddies over so it we got a lot done today. 

Here is applying the marine carpet glue:










Corners of one of the floors folded over, stapled and glued.





Also started paint today. I am painting the inside of the boat where it will be exposed. I have already sanded and prep the areas. 





I am using this stuff. It works awesome, but make sure to have proper ventilation. 





Seth-


----------



## 2008roadster (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks good. I too like the mini nuts and bolts but....may I make one suggestion? Replace those plain nuts with nylock nuts (the nuts with the nylon insert in them). Those plain nuts will loosen with vibrations and you will constantly be re-tightening them. Get it done and then happy fishing.


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 14, 2010)

Good point, I had thought about that, but then forgot. I might put on lock washers too.

Seth-


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Feels like I might be making some progress.

The back "deck" area is now attached and I should be putting the seat mount down in the next few days.





Front "deck" complete. The seat is what came with the boat, I will upgrade at a later date.





Next up is the outside of the boat and work a little on the trailer. 

Seth-


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 19, 2010)

how much paint did it take to do the whole boat? this is what im planning on doing with mine. Also, where did you buy the paint at...i just came across this website the other day while looking for ways to put a floor etc in my 1965 Richline


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 19, 2010)

dsmith27 said:


> how much paint did it take to do the whole boat? this is what im planning on doing with mine. Also, where did you buy the paint at...i just came across this website the other day while looking for ways to put a floor etc in my 1965 Richline



A gallon of the Parker Boat Paint will a boat this size just fine.....probably with a bit left over.
You can get it at Cabela's for about $40.
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0006070220075a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=parker+boat+paint&Ntk=Products&sort=all&Go.y=0&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0


Seth-


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking, around how much did it cost to make all these modifications. I just kinda want an idea what i can expect to pay etc....im really excited about starting mine! thanks for the info...also did you decide to leave the middle bench in and are you painting the outside of the boat with the same paint you did the inside? sorry for all the questions, im new to this and just curious


----------



## RStewart (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice and very clean. Good job. dsmith27, i have a 68 richline. Ours should be petty similar. I have about $400 in my boat. Still not finished but it catches fish.


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 20, 2010)

do you have pics of your Richline posted on here anywhere? another ? i have, how many feet of carpet did it take you guys to do the whole project..Im looking online to see best place to get carpet and going to run to town in a little bit to price some as well.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 20, 2010)

dsmith27 said:


> do you have pics of your Richline posted on here anywhere?



It is in his signature line. A lot of members have links to their own projects in their signature line. Here is his:
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6735


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 20, 2010)

dsmith27 said:


> if you dont mind me asking, around how much did it cost to make all these modifications. I just kinda want an idea what i can expect to pay etc....im really excited about starting mine! thanks for the info...also did you decide to leave the middle bench in and are you painting the outside of the boat with the same paint you did the inside? sorry for all the questions, im new to this and just curious




The cost so far has been about $150....for me. The paint I got from a buddy who used it on his boat and had left over so no cost there. Got some lumber from the cull bin at Home Depot, had some left over 2x3s and 2x4s, and a few simpson strong tie brackets laying around. I had to buy mostly hardware, screws, nuts bolts, carpet, glue and such. The carpet I used cost about 15 bucks for an 8x6 section from HD. I had to use 2 rolls. 

Funny you should ask about the outside of the boat...

Sanded down the outside of the boat. This thing is a lot more dented then I knew, but the guy who had it before me did a pretty good job preping and painting it.





Wet paint on....





Next morning some what dry. 





With the Parkers, it is important to let it set for a couple of days. With most oil based paint, the longer it cures, the harder it becomes.

Seth-


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 20, 2010)

what grit sandpaper did you use


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 21, 2010)

dsmith27 said:


> what grit sandpaper did you use




I used 100 grit sand paper.

I took the time while the boat was drying to replace the bunks on the trailer.









I got new 2X4 and coated them in the Parker's boat paint. Then covered them in the carpet.





Marked centers, and then mortised out where the bolts will sit.





I put lock nuts on these with washers










Seth-


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 21, 2010)

I need a little help...

This is what my wheels and hubs look like. Am I going to need new baring and hubs? What size and how do I measure to find out what size they are?





Seth-


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

i see you have dogs. anyway, i would pull hud apart and check bearings. if they are ok, repack then and reassemble. been a lon time since i took one of these apart, but i think there is a seal that you can replace when you reassemble the hub to keep the grease from leakiing out like that.


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 21, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> i see you have dogs. anyway, i would pull hud apart and check bearings. if they are ok, repack then and reassemble. been a lon time since i took one of these apart, but i think there is a seal that you can replace when you reassemble the hub to keep the grease from leakiing out like that.



I do have a dog, but that's not from him.....the previous owner has like 3 dogs.

Are the hubs specific to the trailer? And where do I start when pulling them apart. I really don't want to mess them up.

Seth-


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 21, 2010)

I got some left over Herculiner from a buddy of mine so I decided to put some on.

Here is some of the prep.










Putting it on. Used the supplied roller and a brush. Worked really well. 





Once is starts setting up you need to take off the tape, otherwise once it dries, it is SUPER hard to get the tape to separate.










Seth-


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 21, 2010)

It's coming along great. I've been watching from the start, but I guess I've been asleep, because it wasn't until these last pics that I realized that we have the same boat. (my Texas title says 1965 Sears) Only difference I can see is it looks like someone raised your transom.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

idahoguy said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > i see you have dogs. anyway, i would pull hud apart and check bearings. if they are ok, repack then and reassemble. been a lon time since i took one of these apart, but i think there is a seal that you can replace when you reassemble the hub to keep the grease from leakiing out like that.
> ...


hubs are specific to the spindle diameter. looks like you have bearing buddies. after you remove them, there will be a cotter pin that you remove. then remove the nut and the hub will come off. if youu are going to pull bearings out and repack then i have a tip for you. after you remove nut and slide hub off, outside bearing will fall out. put hub back on leaving outside bearing out, and put nut back on. just a few turns will be ok. now, start pulling hub off again but let it slide down the spindle and you will feel the inner bearing catch on the nut. then a couple hard jerks and hub will come off and bearing and seal will be on spindle. hope this makes some sense.


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Did a little finishing work. Got the pull tabs on the doors, and put some bungees on for the rods.












Bent this closed so it doesn't end up flying off into the water.










I am pretty much as far as I can go with the mods due to funds. I hopefully will be able to get a batter, trolling motor, new wench, chains, baring bras, bow bumper, boat numbers, gas tank, and fuel line before too long.

Seth-


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 26, 2010)

so far the boat looks great! i really like the idea for pull tabs on the storage doors. i was going to use the black finger latches but you have to actually drill and set those. the tabs looks a lot easier and better actually. keep up the good work. =D>


----------



## Rat (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice touch with the Herculiner. Adds some non-slip surface, ding abatement and the offset color really sets it off. Good job.


----------



## idahoguy (Apr 7, 2010)

I was finally able to get more done on my boat and trailer. 

I cleaned off the bearing buddies and repainted my rims. I also greased up the bearings and got them up to snuff. I am having a hard time finding the right sized bearing buddy bras though.





I decided to build some trailer guides and they came out pretty good. I took Hydrilla's and UtahBassKicker's idea using the ladder stabilizer from Home Depot.





I cut it in half.....





I then used the u bolts that came with the kit, and bought a couple more to attach them to the trailer.





I also put a single bolt through the pvc pipe and aluminum to keep it in place.
All in all I the boat is ready for the water. My motor runs great and I can't wait to fish. I have a few more touches, but nothing pressing.





Seth-


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 7, 2010)

Turned out great! Well done!


----------



## rusty2112 (Nov 25, 2014)

How did you attach your seats to the bench?? Did you go through the seat or just screw into the plywood??


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks good!


----------

